# New Ping Anser FORGED



## Hogan

Finally pulled the trigger...Ping Anser Forged Irons 
Won a small claims verdict and decided to use it to splurge on some new sticks. As many here know, I've been playing Ping ISI BeCu's since '96. Always loved them, but with age my strength, swing and the rest of it changed a bit. I looked and looked and tried and tried some more but could never find a set of irons I felt comfortable with. After much research and soul searching, I found Ping's new Anser Forged Irons. Forged in China, assembled in the US, but only sold in Japan (supposed to be released in limited quantities in the US in November or early 2011). 
I got fitted professionally and sent the specs to Tourspecgolf in Japan. 3/4 inch longer than standard, Nippon lightweight steel R's, upright 1.3 degrees.
First day out, couldn't hit a shot. Wanted to kill myself or take up bowling. Went to the range with tears in my eyes to work things out...CABOOOOM! Got my swing adjusted to the new look, feel and set up and went to town. These sticks are terrific. Soft forged feel that I was used to from the BeCu's, nice classic set up at address, topside just a little thicker than the ISI's, but in no way a shovel look. It's a forged cavity back with a sort of muscle back look and feel that reflects a finesse and power energy to them. Also, none of that multi-colored, souped up design on the caddy side of the club head like the G10's and G15's...very clean and classic. 
The pre-fitting was essential for the investment I made and worked out well. These are really different Ping's. The design is structured for nice feedback, that I like and the ball stops every bit as well as the old groves delivered on the ISI's. For those who don't cotton to Ping products, this model could really change your mind. In fact, I see the Japanese divisions of TaylorMade and Cobra also came out with similar forged designs.


----------



## Surtees

cool nice pick up you should put some pics up


----------



## Hogan

Here is where you can view the best pictures of these sticks. Photos are also posted on the Ping web site.

Ping Japan Anser Forged Irons 5-PW


----------



## golfjunk

They got to Europe now!
My pro gave me yesterday a brand new 7-iron of the new Ping Anser Forged and I made a couple of shots - amazing club! I have always been playing Ping clubs. I will buy a set!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Ping are producing some fantastic irons that appeal to all players. I tried the S56 irons a few weeks back and absolutely fell in love with them. Its a lot of years since I hit a 7 iron 170yds, and I was nailing them 170 and the grouping was awesome. Just need to convince Mrs Hobbit that my Callaway X20 forged are worn out, then have a chat with my son about a deal.


----------



## Indiana Jones

*How bad did they ding you?*

I have seen these irons and they look pretty sweet! The problem is the cost. I just don't know if I want to give up my Mizuno's for something that's almost twice as much. If you don't mind my asking...what did they hit you for them?


----------



## Hogan

Indy,
I sent you a PM with the details.


----------



## bigmitch40

When I went to get fit for a new driver I warmed up with a Ping ANSWER iron. I absolutely loved the feel of it. I was hitting a 7 iron 190 the ball just seemed to jump of the club. If your willing to pay the price I would recommend them.


----------

